# Here's one that's kinda' cool



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Cheeto eyeballin'

Rex


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Oops*

Just realized there was already a "seagull" thread. Note to self: read the forum prior to posting...lol.

Rex


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice and clear shot, what camera?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How funny. I was feeding cheetos to the seagulls Saturday afternoon on the ferry. Cool the way they would swoop down and take it right out of your hand. I had a couple of others that would nip my fingers right after another seagull had taken the cheeto.

I didn't get any pictures of it. Cool that you did.

Thanks for sharing..........Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Neat pic, Rex ... great focus as well (I find that hard to do while ducking!) <lol>


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Thanks guys....but pure luck*

Cutter, the camera was a Canon s410 set on auto mode....no skill involved, trust me. It turned out good so I'd thought I'd post it.

I'm about as close to being an accomplished photographer as I am at being an astronaut...lol

Rex


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

well maybe luck, but you had a good eye for the shot


----------

